# my 2007 muzzleloader deer



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

her is a picture of my deer i shot last year. it was my first deer.


----------



## wasatchbuck (Dec 10, 2007)

look at that littel 3 point !!!! :mrgreen: jk man nice buck :!:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice; thx for sharing! Which region and which rifle?


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

southern region with the cva buckhorn


----------

